# Thyroglobulin Antibody Is Associated with Increased Cancer Risk in Thyroid Nodules



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Thyroglobulin Antibody Is Associated with Increased Cancer Risk in Thyroid Nodules.

You all know I harp and nag on this one!

Read the abstract!

http://www.liebertonline.com/doi/abs/10.1089/thy.2009.0384


----------

